# Matco Clyde



## david best

hello, worked on the Matco Clyde from 1986 to 90.It was a good job working from the Beryl Field.The crew didnt change much during this time, and wondered if anyone has any info as to how they are doing? i know dave sheriff is living in costa rica, Tom Pearce possibly on channel ferries.The others i dont know, but names i remember are Alex (bosun) , Jimmy Fethon, steve ounsworth, Dave Bentley(cook) , Colin Black (cook), all from Hull area, Stan Kane, Frankie Guile, Steve Blow, Mick Dowling, Keith?, Cliff Preston, Merv Buckingham, Keith ? Ian mcmillan (steward from Ayr), Dave Hiram (motorman) and Tony Banks. Dave Mitchell (bosun ) retired while there. Been a few years now, so apologies for any missing. Best regards.


----------



## clive jones

Blast from the past and remember all the names.

You forgot mine though, there from the start and nearly made it to the end.

Clive Jones














david best said:


> hello, worked on the Matco Clyde from 1986 to 90.It was a good job working from the Beryl Field.The crew didnt change much during this time, and wondered if anyone has any info as to how they are doing? i know dave sheriff is living in costa rica, Tom Pearce possibly on channel ferries.The others i dont know, but names i remember are Alex (bosun) , Jimmy Fethon, steve ounsworth, Dave Bentley(cook) , Colin Black (cook), all from Hull area, Stan Kane, Frankie Guile, Steve Blow, Mick Dowling, Keith?, Cliff Preston, Merv Buckingham, Keith ? Ian mcmillan (steward from Ayr), Dave Hiram (motorman) and Tony Banks. Dave Mitchell (bosun ) retired while there. Been a few years now, so apologies for any missing. Best regards.


----------



## James_C

Mick Dowling is still at sea and sailing with my present mob; Foreland Shipping. 
Not long to go until retirement though - a good bloke.


----------



## kevhogg

Hi James
Tommy Pearce is living in Grenada now on a yacht-he is currently sailing with my old company PG Tankers(poor bloke-lol) as chief mate,been there abt 3 yr now.Still a cracking lad and a pleasure to sail with.
Do ye know if Peter milnes (AB) is still with Foreland?


----------



## clive jones

James_C said:


> Mick Dowling is still at sea and sailing with my present mob; Foreland Shipping.
> Not long to go until retirement though - a good bloke.



Sailed with Mick for many years.

Thank you for your reply , nice to know he is still alive and kicking.

Give him my regards. Clive.


----------



## clive jones

kevhogg said:


> Hi James
> Tommy Pearce is living in Grenada now on a yacht-he is currently sailing with my old company PG Tankers(poor bloke-lol) as chief mate,been there abt 3 yr now.Still a cracking lad and a pleasure to sail with.
> Do ye know if Peter milnes (AB) is still with Foreland?


Remember Tommy from the early days with Matco.

Quite a character one of many at the tiime

Clive


----------



## James_C

kevhogg said:


> Hi James
> Tommy Pearce is living in Grenada now on a yacht-he is currently sailing with my old company PG Tankers(poor bloke-lol) as chief mate,been there abt 3 yr now.Still a cracking lad and a pleasure to sail with.
> Do ye know if Peter milnes (AB) is still with Foreland?


Kev,
Peter is still here - now one of the 'Baltic' boys, he's been on the Longstone for the past while.
Did you jack it in with PG? Who you sailing with these days? 
A return to tankers is pretty much out of the question for me as both my DCE's had expired the last time I revalidated my ticket. Mind you, that is not a bad thing by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## James_C

clive jones said:


> Sailed with Mick for many years.
> 
> Thank you for your reply , nice to know he is still alive and kicking.
> 
> Give him my regards. Clive.


Clive,
I most certainly will, and will see if I can lure him onto SN. As you know, he's got quite a seagoing history having started out as a boy seaman with the RN.


----------



## john fraser

david best said:


> hello, worked on the Matco Clyde from 1986 to 90.It was a good job working from the Beryl Field.The crew didnt change much during this time, and wondered if anyone has any info as to how they are doing? i know dave sheriff is living in costa rica, Tom Pearce possibly on channel ferries.The others i dont know, but names i remember are Alex (bosun) , Jimmy Fethon, steve ounsworth, Dave Bentley(cook) , Colin Black (cook), all from Hull area, Stan Kane, Frankie Guile, Steve Blow, Mick Dowling, Keith?, Cliff Preston, Merv Buckingham, Keith ? Ian mcmillan (steward from Ayr), Dave Hiram (motorman) and Tony Banks. Dave Mitchell (bosun ) retired while there. Been a few years now, so apologies for any missing. Best regards.


If it is Steve Blow from South Wales,a Cardiff supporter,up till the beginning of last year he was Crane Op with C-Mar. on board DSV.Kestrel


----------



## timo

I sailed with a Dave Bentley in Uglands 1989/90, not a bad cook, all ways used to forget the gravy or yorkshire puds tho, or to mash the spuds. I think he came off the Matco Tankers.


----------



## clive jones

john fraser said:


> If it is Steve Blow from South Wales,a Cardiff supporter,up till the beginning of last year he was Crane Op with C-Mar. on board DSV.Kestrel


Yes remember Steve Blow, sailed with him for years on the Matco Clyde. Full of mischief given the opportunity.
Had some good times together and lots of football banter when Cardiff played Norwich City.
Thank you for passing on this information, nice to find out where all the boys are now ten years on.
Clive


----------



## clive jones

timo said:


> I sailed with a Dave Bentley in Uglands 1989/90, not a bad cook, all ways used to forget the gravy or yorkshire puds tho, or to mash the spuds. I think he came off the Matco Tankers.


Timo.

Yes I was with Dave Bentley, great guy but loved a drink at the time!
He forgot more than the Yorkshire's but had the charm to get away with it
Met his match with Captain P Kelly, one had to walk down the gangway and Dave went first.
A very likable rogue from Hull.
Think I then went cook, wonder if he is still sailing ?
Thank you for info.
Clive


----------



## kevhogg

Hi James,
bobbing around North sea at the min-not for long I hope-still looking to get back on tankers but as ye know not a lot about at the min.good to hear from ye anyway


----------



## pilot

Jimmy Fethon ex.Bosun's now working on the Humber Pilot Launches. BRgds. Martin Cadman(ex. Master)


----------



## clive jones

pilot said:


> Jimmy Fethon ex.Bosun's now working on the Humber Pilot Launches. BRgds. Martin Cadman(ex. Master)


Thank you so much, I have only just found this site and have already tracked down quite a few of the original crew.
Were you the Master for a period ? name rings a bell from the distant past. Regards
Clive Jones ( Cook)


----------



## pilot

clive jones said:


> Thank you so much, I have only just found this site and have already tracked down quite a few of the original crew.
> Were you the Master for a period ? name rings a bell from the distant past. Regards
> Clive Jones ( Cook)


G'day Clive. Was on the Clyde back to back with PDK '95-'97. Likewise name rings a bell. Cheers. Martin.


----------



## clive jones

pilot said:


> G'day Clive. Was on the Clyde back to back with PDK '95-'97. Likewise name rings a bell. Cheers. Martin.


I left approx 1yr before the ship went ( 2001) came ashore and now work with children with emotional and behavour problems, running a home Nr Norwich.

Searching for some photos of the Clyde to show my wife and stumbled acrossed this site.
Sadly when you delve deeper one finds out more.

Luciano Fumis ( Lucky ) suddenly passed away 16th Nov 2009.

I am sure you would have remembered him, such an easy going and lovely guy.

Nice to hear from you again, I can now put a face to the name.
Did you stay with Exxon/Mobil ?
How did you cross paths with Jimmy Fethon again.

Kind regards Clive


----------



## pilot

Gday Clive. I do indeed remember Lucky. A gentleman and a pleasure to work with. I'll let Jim know when I catch up with him again. I stayed with Exxon Mobil for about 18 months after the merger and that was enough for me. Took the pension and ran. Started Piloting and met up with Jim when he joined the Pilot launches.
As a note, another launch coxswain here's John Cassidy, also from Hull. His father was AB with Matco. Another gentlemen in the Lucky mould.
Best Regards. Martin.


----------



## JXBURNS

Some of us (Martin) are still working for the company and financing your pension!(Wave)

Rgds JXB


----------



## pilot

JXBURNS said:


> Some of us (Martin) are still working for the company and financing your pension!(Wave)
> 
> Rgds JXB



Yes JXB but that's only 1 of my 3 pensions. As a Shareholder I do however salute you! Cheers MXC


----------



## william.marshall439

Hi Clive and all other past Clyde and Thames men, I remember most of you, I was there for 8 years, sailed with you Clive, nice to hear from you all. I have been retired now a while but still keep in touch with the past, all the very best to you all. Bill Marshall, little fat big nosed bald headed hairy chested geordie cook and chief stwd.


----------



## Hounddog

*Steve Ounsworth*



david best said:


> hello, worked on the Matco Clyde from 1986 to 90.It was a good job working from the Beryl Field.The crew didnt change much during this time, and wondered if anyone has any info as to how they are doing? i know dave sheriff is living in costa rica, Tom Pearce possibly on channel ferries.The others i dont know, but names i remember are Alex (bosun) , Jimmy Fethon, steve ounsworth, Dave Bentley(cook) , Colin Black (cook), all from Hull area, Stan Kane, Frankie Guile, Steve Blow, Mick Dowling, Keith?, Cliff Preston, Merv Buckingham, Keith ? Ian mcmillan (steward from Ayr), Dave Hiram (motorman) and Tony Banks. Dave Mitchell (bosun ) retired while there. Been a few years now, so apologies for any missing. Best regards.




Hi dave, remember you well because you was my relief on the Clyde, hope you remember me steve(dog).r u still at sea,I am.(EEK)


----------



## Hounddog

clive jones said:


> Blast from the past and remember all the names.
> 
> You forgot mine though, there from the start and nearly made it to the end.
> 
> Clive Jones


Hi Clive, remember me, I bet you do, I remember you, I see your ashore now, I'm still at sea. Regards dog.(Applause)


----------



## clive jones

william.marshall439 said:


> Hi Clive and all other past Clyde and Thames men, I remember most of you, I was there for 8 years, sailed with you Clive, nice to hear from you all. I have been retired now a while but still keep in touch with the past, all the very best to you all. Bill Marshall, little fat big nosed bald headed hairy chested geordie cook and chief stwd.


Bill ( wow )
Only just seen your thread, remember you with fondness. We had some great times together and one of the best ever Chief Stwd I had the pleasure of sailing with.
Have tracked down a few of the other guys, sadly we have lost a few also.Came ashore after the Clyde went. Clive


----------



## william.marshall439

Clive, Nice to hear from you, hope your happy ashore and have a decent job, are you still catering. I stayed at sea until I was 59, finished up with PNTL for 13 years. I have been ashore now for 8 years, not doing so bad but still have an interest in the old times, remember nearly all the names mentioned, best regards to you Clive and your family.  Bill


----------



## clive jones

william.marshall439 said:


> Clive, Nice to hear from you, hope your happy ashore and have a decent job, are you still catering. I stayed at sea until I was 59, finished up with PNTL for 13 years. I have been ashore now for 8 years, not doing so bad but still have an interest in the old times, remember nearly all the names mentioned, best regards to you Clive and your family. Bill


No Bill hung up my apron after leaving the Clyde.
Wanted a complete change , past ten years working in childcare.
Now managing a home for 12 - 18 year olds who have emotional and behaviour problems. Demanding but no more so than dealing with a boat load of AB's in the North Sea for many years.

Still have snap shots ( memories) from those good old days though.
Nice to catch / link up with others on this site and see which paths they took. Blast from the past last night when Steve Houndsworth sent a thread.

What are you doing now ?
Lovely to hear from you again.

Clive


----------



## william.marshall439

Clive, Nice to hear from you, hope your happy in your shore side job, it sounds pretty demanding, as for me I'm happily retired, just mess about in the garden making would you believe it model ships and garden things like wheelbarrows/wishing wells etc, keeps me busy. Unfortunately I have Parkinsons disease so it limits my activity, but at least I am still alive. After Matco I was on the I.O.M. ferry's for 2 summer seasons then went to PNTL, them nuclear fuel ships running to Japan. I was there for14 years then retired at 59. I have 3 pensions plus my state pension so it's better than working. good to hear from all the lads, all the very best Clive, best regards Bill


----------



## malabofox

*Matco Clyde 99 - 01*

Clive, Chaps,

Great to see posts from you all. Pleased to hear so many of the lads are doing well, but very sad to hear of Lucky's passing. He was a top bloke. 

I'm actually sat on the Bridge of a tanker at the moment, loading off the coast of Equatorial Guinea. Been down here for 9 years now, offshore for 2 years before becoming a Mooring Master. 28 day rotation so plenty of opportunity to see the Mighty Foxes.

Clive - I would have gone to Carrow Road this season for the 5th Round Cup tie but you lot bottled it and only gave us 2,500 tickets. Justice was done in the end though!

Best Regards

Rob Pressler (ex Clyde Chief Officer)


----------



## DAVID BARRETT

Hi Dave ,Hiram here. Just been reading all the post from my old mates on the Clyde so I thought I'd sign up and join the crew one more time.Sorry to hear that Lucky as passed away he was a fine man.It must be almost twenty years ago since I signed off the Matco Clyde for the last time doesn't time fly by.


----------



## Hounddog

DAVID BARRETT said:


> Hi Dave ,Hiram here. Just been reading all the post from my old mates on the Clyde so I thought I'd sign up and join the crew one more time.Sorry to hear that Lucky as passed away he was a fine man.It must be almost twenty years ago since I signed off the Matco Clyde for the last time doesn't time fly by.


Hi hiram, great to hear from you, been a long time since we last saw each other, so what are you doing now, still doing dinky toys with blackie or what. I'm still at sea, bunkering down on the Solent, good job, month on month off and decent money. Have heard from a couple of lads on this website, I.e Clive jones, dave best and ken Taylor. Once again mate, great hear from you keep in touch.
Regards hounddog , (dog).


----------



## DAVID BARRETT

Hounddog said:


> Hi hiram, great to hear from you, been a long time since we last saw each other, so what are you doing now, still doing dinky toys with blackie or what. I'm still at sea, bunkering down on the Solent, good job, month on month off and decent money. Have heard from a couple of lads on this website, I.e Clive jones, dave best and ken Taylor. Once again mate, great hear from you keep in touch.
> Regards hounddog , (dog).


Hi hounddog glad to hear from you.I was just surfing the net and came across ships Nostalgia and read all the posts.Sorry to hear about Lucky passing away he was a top man.No I am not doing dinky toys anymore with Blackie that all ended when I got divorced and that was 13 years ago so I haven't seen him since then.I have been working now for almost 13 years at McVities cake company making cake bars.I do a couple of days on and then have a couple off for about three weeks and then have a week off so it's a bit like being on the Clyde again.All this is going to change next year however with new shift patterns coming in which will not be as good.

All the best
Hiram.


----------



## Hounddog

DAVID BARRETT said:


> Hi hounddog glad to hear from you.I was just surfing the net and came across ships Nostalgia and read all the posts.Sorry to hear about Lucky passing away he was a top man.No I am not doing dinky toys anymore with Blackie that all ended when I got divorced and that was 13 years ago so I haven't seen him since then.I have been working now for almost 13 years at McVities cake company making cake bars.I do a couple of days on and then have a couple off for about three weeks and then have a week off so it's a bit like being on the Clyde again.All this is going to change next year however with new shift patterns coming in which will not be as good.
> 
> All the best
> Hiram.


Hi again hiram, well working in McVities eh, that's abit different from going to sea, sorry to hear about divorce, I got divorced as well, I'm remarried now and very happy for the last 13 years. So you lost touch with blackie then. Do you remember Bri holloway and Andy ward, well I'm still in touch with them, jimmy fethon in on pilot boat on the Humber, he must due to retire by now,seen him a couple of times.please can you send friend request on Facebook again as it seems to have not accepted you at my end. 

Cheers and all the best. Steve (dog).


----------



## DAVID BARRETT

Hounddog said:


> Hi again hiram, well working in McVities eh, that's abit different from going to sea, sorry to hear about divorce, I got divorced as well, I'm remarried now and very happy for the last 13 years. So you lost touch with blackie then. Do you remember Bri holloway and Andy ward, well I'm still in touch with them, jimmy fethon in on pilot boat on the Humber, he must due to retire by now,seen him a couple of times.please can you send friend request on Facebook again as it seems to have not accepted you at my end.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. Steve (dog).


Hi Hounddog Glad to hear you are happily married.I have just been looking at your photos on facebook have you had any more kids or are you a granddad? I can't grumble about McVities since it as aloud me to keep in touch with my two kids. The ex buggered off to Northern Ireland with them so I have to fly over there to see them and then hire a car that's the legal system for you.I to have had a lady friend for the past 13 years we live together.Yes I have lost touch with Blackie and don't know what he is doing now. I do remember Brian but I can't remember Andy.I will send you another friends request.

All the best

Hiram.


----------



## DAVID BARRETT

DAVID BARRETT said:


> Hi Hounddog Glad to hear you are happily married.I have just been looking at your photos on facebook have you had any more kids or are you a granddad? I can't grumble about McVities since it as aloud me to keep in touch with my two kids. The ex buggered off to Northern Ireland with them so I have to fly over there to see them and then hire a car that's the legal system for you.I to have had a lady friend for the past 13 years we live together.Yes I have lost touch with Blackie and don't know what he is doing now. I do remember Brian but I can't remember Andy.I will send you another friends request.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Hiram.


Hope you got this message as I was suddenly cut off. According to facebook we are friends so I can't send you another request.Have you got the right David Barrett as there are two me's on facebook. Someone at work put me on for a joke so just try each one.


----------



## clive jones

Steve , where is Brian H these days, I live in a little village just outside Watton. Where I used to pick Brian up from in the car hire on joining.
Assuming he has moved away from the area now. Would be great to track a few others down. Someone told me Dave Sheriff is in Costa RIca,any ideas where I'm heading that way in the summer on holiday. Clive


----------



## Hounddog

clive jones said:


> Steve , where is Brian H these days, I live in a little village just outside Watton. Where I used to pick Brian up from in the car hire on joining.
> Assuming he has moved away from the area now. Would be great to track a few others down. Someone told me Dave Sheriff is in Costa RIca,any ideas where I'm heading that way in the summer on holiday. Clive


Hi Clive, Brian is still living in Watton, but due move very soon, don't exactly know when and were. Sorry don't know about dave sheriff. Well I hope you and your family are well.a few more ship mates have been in touch and spoke to hiram last night as you know..anyhow Clive all the best. 
Best regards Steve (dog).


----------



## clive jones

Cheers Steve.
Its a wonderI have not bumped into him in Tesco or high street.
Hope you are keeping well + pass on my best wishes to anyone 
else
Maybe one day we should have a reunion party. 

Clive


----------



## duncan ferries

hi everyone just wanted to say hello to everyone from the clyde,was one of the happiest ships i was ever on,loved it when my mate tuesday joined and andy wright,was also on sugar trader with clive ,some great times and lots of laughs (i am still pretty clive lol)so sorry to hear about lucky a great guy have a pic of us on the trader with lin from birmingham clive will post it sometime
paula


----------



## clive jones

Now that is a major piece in anybodys jigsaw puzzle.
What a wonderful surprise hearing from you again Duncan ( Paula ).
Never a dull moment in your company and such fun , remembering our time on the Continent, South Africa and the rest of the World with fondness , Sugar Line and re united later on the Matco Clyde

Hung up my apron approx ten years ago, which path did you take ?

Best Wishes

Clive


----------



## duncan ferries

hi clive nice to hear from you billy (tuesday) told me that he has spoken. after i left the matco clyde and joined the RFA for about 6 years then left and helped tuesday to run her hotel in blackpool.then down to torquay to help her in her cafe. after that i went to work as a catering manager in the training marine camp in exmouth. after that i left to be the masters butler at trinity collage for 4 years before coming to london as house manager looking after VIPS i still have a photo taken at christmas on the sugar trader of the catering staff including yourself @ lynn hudson we had some great laughs i was very camp lol do you remember when captain callahan asked the catering officer on inspection why tuesday had a photo of an AB ON HIS BULKHEAD TUESDAY TURNED ROUND AND TOLD HIM HE LOVED HIM LOL IT WAS GREAT TO HEAR FROM YOU WE HAVE SO MUCH TO TALK ABOUT TAKE CARE BEST WISHES PAULA X


----------



## clive jones

Wow Paula thats a pretty impressive c.v .
I left the sea approx 10 yrs ago. Briefly working at RAF Marham in the Officers mess.
Then went into childcare, now running a home for 12 - 18 years with emotional and behavour problems, demanding but very rewarding work. Still travelling around the globe at every opportunity.
Great hearing from you again. Last I heard from Andy Wright he was a bus driver in central London.


----------



## william.marshall439

Hi again Clive and Paula, nice to hear you are all doing well for yourselves, such a change in everyones career path, who would have thought, as for me I remained at sea until age 59, not doing so bad at the moment but I have Parkinsons so I am limited in my activities, but still get around. I remember with fondness the times on the Clyde and most of the names mentioned, best wishes to you all


----------



## william.marshall439

Hi again Clive and Paula, nice to hear you are all doing well for yourselves, such a change in everyones career path, who would have thought, as for me I remained at sea until age 59, not doing so bad at the moment but I have Parkinsons so I am limited in my activities, but still get around. I remember with fondness the times on the Clyde and most of the names mentioned, best wishes to you all, Bill
( Remember that little fat hairy chested baldy geordie guy)


----------



## clive jones

Hi Bill
Nice to hear from you again and it is great being able to link up with others who have come onboard and found this site.
Interesting to track down movements after so many years, I think the ' Clyde' had a special bond with its long serving crew.
The North sea could be a God Foresaken place at times and that Beryl Field got so frustating when you were due off and delayed.
But we did have some laugh's on route, I can recall being away over Christmas quite a few times and the charaters we had! making it all very 'Merry' drifting off Lerwick.
Sorry you have not been in the best of health recently, but still sounding happy and active, I have recently reduced my hours concentrating on walking my dogs and watching my beloved Norwich City FC. 
Seasonal greetings and best wishes to all.
Clive Jones.


----------



## shaggy

Hi to all my old shipmates off the Clyde. Sad to hear about Lucky he was a gentleman. Still living over in Costa Rica but always pop home in the summer to visit family, grand kids do that to you,lol. Do a bit of agency work at sea on the ferries to pay the rent while I'm there. Usually with Calmac in Scotland.
Best regards to you all 
Dave


----------



## clive jones

Blast from the past Dave, one of the original Matco boys.
We had some laughs on that boat brother.
Just booked my hols ( 30th July ) to Costa Rica Cahuita area on Caribbean Coast anywhere near. ' fancy a beer'
What are you doing over there ? in touch with quite a few of the other guys on here
Regards
Clive Jones / Cook / Norwich City FC.


----------



## DAVID BARRETT

shaggy said:


> Hi to all my old shipmates off the Clyde. Sad to hear about Lucky he was a gentleman. Still living over in Costa Rica but always pop home in the summer to visit family, grand kids do that to you,lol. Do a bit of agency work at sea on the ferries to pay the rent while I'm there. Usually with Calmac in Scotland.
> Best regards to you all
> Dave


Are you Dave Sheriff also known as Omar I was called Hiram.


----------



## shaggy

Alright Hirem, yes it's Dave, how are you? Haven't been called Omar for a few years lol. Also hola Clive, so your coming to Costa Rica!!
Unfortunately I'll be back in the UK in the summer so won't be able to have that beer with you! If you send me your e-mail I'll be able to give you the info on where to go over here. If you haven't already booked check out my brothers site discoverycostarica.com that should give you some idea of what to do here!
All the best
Dave


----------



## clive jones

Clive [email protected]

Thanks Dave
Got my places booked up already. Playa Negra Guesthouse, and Korrigan Lodge both on Caribbean coast also Bella Rita near San Jose airport.
Will check out your brothers site though.
Where you living + what you doing out there
Best wishes
Clive


----------



## DAVID BARRETT

shaggy said:


> Alright Hirem, yes it's Dave, how are you? Haven't been called Omar for a few years lol. Also hola Clive, so your coming to Costa Rica!!
> Unfortunately I'll be back in the UK in the summer so won't be able to have that beer with you! If you send me your e-mail I'll be able to give you the info on where to go over here. If you haven't already booked check out my brothers site discoverycostarica.com that should give you some idea of what to do here!
> All the best
> Dave


Great to hear from you Dave. I haven't seen you for over 20 years. What on earth are you doing in Costa Rica I thought you had a job on the boats tying up ships. All the best wishes for 2013.
Dave Barrett or Hiram to you.


----------



## engineer64

I was in Matco Thames during 79 on the run to Beryl, I was 2nd. Engineer, anyone out there know me.


----------



## DAVID BARRETT

Afraid not who are you by the way? I was on the Matco Avon between 1980/87 and then the the Matco Clyde from 1987/93. I was a motorman on both vessels.


----------



## engineer64

I was 2nd Engineer of the Thames, I only did two 1mth trips, I was the medically pensioned off because of hearing loss. My name is Keith Miller.


----------



## DAVID BARRETT

engineer64 said:


> I was 2nd Engineer of the Thames, I only did two 1mth trips, I was the medically pensioned off because of hearing loss. My name is Keith Miller.


Hope life is treating you ok Keith. Like I was saying I was never on the Thames but nice to hear from you. All the best.
Dave Barrett.


----------



## balmoral queen

Do any of you guys remember an incident in the Thames back in the 70's when a Portuguese warship fired off a rocket which landed on the deck of a Matco tanker that was a/s and discharged. The Captain was a Scot. I was outbound in the Sea Reach at the time and I have forgotten her name, getting old.
H. Edmunds. ret'd. I


----------

